# What's in your stack



## WOODBUTCHER (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is the type of wood we get around these parts of CT........

WoodButcher


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome tutorial !


----------



## burntime (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahhh, shagbark hickory, that is natures concrete  The cherry smells real nice outside


----------



## itsme again (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm not much when it comes to identifying tree species.  I have a bunch of wood from my log load that looks familiar to that Hickory.  Not sure if it is the same, but I know that it is HARD,  HARD and the saw knows the difference when I start to cut it.  Weighs a bunch more than other wood the same size too.


----------



## Corie (Jun 19, 2008)

That should probably be posted permanently in some location.


----------



## btj1031 (Jun 19, 2008)

Excellent contribution woodbutcher.  We should all do exactly what you've done, although I don't think I'd be able to name everything.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Nic36 (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm not sure about the others, but we have the birch, white oak, red oak and shagbark hickory down here.

It's interesting to see the range of certain tree species.

A common oak down this way is what is commonly called the Water Oak. 

I will become very familiar with the White Oak for a while. My neighbor just had two humongous white oaks fall in his pasture. He said I could have it all.


----------



## Toast (Jun 20, 2008)

That is really useful... one thing that I have found buying firewood CSD, is I can pick up one piece that is "firewood" and then a different piece and its "firewood"

The picture helps  it looks like I am getting white oak and ash...


----------



## countrybois (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry if this came up twice.  

Just a couple of things that I've noticed dealing with these species quite a bit and splitting much with a maul.


Norway Maple and Ash have a very similar bark, however when the bark is scraped, the ash appears whiter and the Norway appears reddish.

Ash wood(for identification purposes)  is like a combination of Hackberry and the Norway Maple, easy to split but a little stringier than the maple. It(ash) also has darker pulpwood than the other two. 

My opinion of the easiest of all of these to split....shew...... I would have to say the red oak. I've 'popped' rounds of red oak with an 8lb maul in excess of 30" easy.

Sugar maple smells sweet when it is freshly split.

Hackberry is VERY stringy to split, by hand or with a splitter. It is VERY white when freshly split.

Hickory will lose it's bark sooner than any of these after it is cut/split.

White oak splits pretty easily if it is a straight-grained piece. It smells like dog sh**, mildly but still like sh**

I think this is the first pin oak I have had experience with, and I noticed it has a 'wider' grain than the other oaks, must be a faster grower.

Enjoy


----------



## Nic36 (Jun 21, 2008)

countrybois said:
			
		

> Sorry if this came up twice.
> 
> My opinion of the easiest of all of these to split....shew...... I would have to say the red oak. I've 'popped' rounds of red oak with an 8lb maul in excess of 30" easy.
> 
> White oak splits pretty easily if it is a straight-grained piece. It smells like dog sh**, mildly but still like sh**



My family used to heat with wood when I was young. The times when we had red oak to burn, I always thought it was one of the easiest to split. But, I have looked at more than one firewood chart and seen Red Oak listed as hard to split.

Also, I found about about the White Oak smell. When I cut the first load and hauled it to my house, I noticed a bad smell. I actually thought I had run over some cow patties in the pasture where the trees were. It took me a while to realize it was the wood.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jun 21, 2008)

countrybois said:
			
		

> Sorry if this came up twice.
> 
> Just a couple of things that I've noticed dealing with these species quite a bit and splitting much with a maul.
> 
> ...



Nice countrybois....dammit.......now I have to go dig 2 pieces of each to match your nice pic !...Nice, really nice collection between us.

WoodButcher


----------



## countrybois (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry man. I didn't do it to one-up you. I always have trouble identifying the wood itself along with the bark so I thought it may be helpful.


----------



## Jags (Jun 30, 2008)

Country boys don't wear crocs. :shut:

Nice picture though.


----------



## Tfin (Jun 30, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> Country boys don't wear crocs. :shut:
> 
> Nice picture though.



BURN   :lol: 

My stack is 99% red oak with with a little cherry on top.  Kind of sounds like a wood sunday.


----------



## myzamboni (Jun 30, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> Country boys don't wear crocs. :shut:
> 
> Nice picture though.



You're right.  I'm a city boy and have the same Crocs, same color.  You country boys don't know what you are missing. :coolsmile: 


Oh, and I have exactly none of the wood listed in my stacks.  We need a conifer version of this for us left-coasters.


----------



## countrybois (Jul 1, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> Country boys don't wear crocs. :shut:
> 
> Nice picture though.



I wear them whenever I don't have my boots on. Heck, if they didn't have holes in them, I'd wear them scoopin' sh**.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jul 7, 2008)

countrybois said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2 years ago I posted a pic with mocasins on.........they had fun with that picture...asking me about steel toes and stuff....pretty funny.


----------



## fire_N_ice (Jul 28, 2008)

What wood is yellow on inside and has a thick, rough bark, easy to split? not a joke, I have a few rounds and don't know what it is.


----------



## sapratt (Jul 28, 2008)

I have some Hackberry for the longest time I thought it was Cottonwood cause I found it by 
a Cottonwood tree.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 28, 2008)

fire_N_ice said:
			
		

> What wood is yellow on inside and has a thick, rough bark, easy to split? not a joke, I have a few rounds and don't know what it is.



If the bark is thick and stringy when you pull it off it is Poplar.


----------



## boostnut (Jul 30, 2008)

fire_n_ice, it may be locust, seems to match the description. post a pic


----------

